

Google details Chrome’s latest speed boost - Red_
http://venturebeat.com/2015/03/18/google-details-chromes-latest-speed-boost-thanks-to-script-streaming-and-code-caching/

======
X-combinator
Congrats for making the third front page.

[http://i.imgur.com/A07YxCp.png?1](http://i.imgur.com/A07YxCp.png?1)

